# RBP sexing?



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

I know its almost impossibel to sex P's until that are breeding, but is there any unofficial methos by characteristics or bodily distincions to sex RBP's ( I know nothing is for certain)?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to breeding section


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

well I just read this post a minute ago :laugh: 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=27872


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

read the following article. That might help you a little.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/piranha3.shtml


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I won't comment on the entirety of Wayne's assersions as he tends to embellish much of his information. The comment I will address is this portion:

_Try to pick healthy thick and thin adult Piranhas. Thick red piranhas in most cases represent females and thinner red Piranhas represent males. In all my piranha breeding experience, this sexing of the piranhas seems to be very accurate._ That broad statement does not account for parasitic problems or feeding conditions. Nor is it supported by scientific evidence. The best advice is to choose young fish and let them tell you if they are male or female by their actual breeding and spawning. By the fish accomplishing this you will then be able (hopefully) to notice subtle differences between the two that cannot be detected in large schools. Piranas possess individual characteristics that can fool most people into believing they have a male or a female pirana.


----------

